# Ferrari 250 GT Lusso



## Spyco

*Ferrari 250 GT Lusso - Concours awarded*

Greetings to everyone.

In this thread I would like to present you another stunning classic Ferrari model, the 250 GT Lusso.



The car was in an excellent condition apart from some minor swirls, so not a demanding polishing session was needed.





However the paint system used at the car's restoration has left it with a rather soft clearcoat, so the finishing stage was a bit tricky. But first things first. I took my time protecting all the nickel.



And now I was ready for the rear part of the car that would give me most excitement







I can tell someone is watching me but her time will come...



and finally







This is gloss



Finishing the rest of the car











Interior and engine bay were also treated









And last bust most certainly not least, my favorite time. The wax.



A custom BMD special wax was used in 3 layers giving us this





















Thank you very much for your time.

Kostas

*UPDATE:*
Hi all and thank you very much for your so kind comments. I have some exciting news.

The Lusso participated in the latest Greek Concours d'Elegance competition winning two very special awards:

*Class B - Glamorous Supercars (2nd place)*
*Best Interior and Restoration *

And some photos from the Lusso at the event:


----------



## john90

Lovely car and job. 

Remember looking at one of these with my dad in a BMW dealership around 1990. It was silver and mint and they were asking £135k.


----------



## -Raven-

Quality work Kostas! That car is beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr

Great work and excellent car !


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing..fantastic job as always:thumb:


----------



## meraredgti

next level


----------



## Kriminal

Now THAT is a Ferrari :argie: :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

now thats how to detail and show off a stunning motor

well done....im in love with that .....thanks for posting this up


----------



## cbr6fs

Fantastic.

If you need someone to pass you tools and make your coffee next time gimme a shout


----------



## Spyco

Thank you very very much to each one of you for your kind words.


----------



## Buddrow

What a car. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Wout_RS

Just awesome!


----------



## Bartl

What a car. Great job


----------



## torkertony

Simply stunning :argie: (both the car and the detail)  Beautiful


----------



## GSD

Threads like this are one of the reasons i love logging on here.


----------



## stangalang

stunning kostas, as always mate :thumb:

Keep up the good work


----------



## Ross

What a stunning car


----------



## GlynRS2

Gorgeous car, fantastic finish


----------



## AaronGTi

Stunning work as always kostas :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

Beautiful car, made perfect with some very worthy skills, a pleasure to behold.


----------



## Porkypig

Beaut and as ever top skills and delivery! :thumb:


----------



## dsms

What an amazing car, nice work nice to see it was kept well, wow!


----------



## Schuey

Awesome car, awesome work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bilout48

nice job


----------



## Bowler

Stunning car - top work


----------



## PugIain

Gorgeous. Top stuff


----------



## Racer

Well done Kostas :thumb:


----------



## Spyco

Thank you very very much fir all your kind comments.


----------



## Magic Detail

Great work on an amazing car..


----------



## Jacktdi

What a gorgeous car, excellent work as well!!!


----------



## Titanium Htail

The very reason we all love cars....

Thank you, John Tht.


----------



## deni2

That is amazing, both work and car :thumb:.


----------



## Spyco

Thanks again all for your comments.

Edited original post with some more pics from the Concours event


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Congratulation Kostas a well deserved award for your fine work on such a lovely car ,we are glad to play our small part in the finish you want .
Stevie BMD


----------



## cbr6fs

Drove past Flisvos as well, wish i'd known i would have popped in.

Did you get a chance to have a look at the Al Salamah while you were there?


----------



## Spyco

cbr6fs said:


> Drove past Flisvos as well, wish i'd known i would have popped in.
> 
> Did you get a chance to have a look at the Al Salamah while you were there?


It is rather difficult to miss it!


----------



## cbr6fs

Think i'd pass on a full correction and LSP on that puppy


----------



## UBRWGN

Beautiful car and result.


----------



## glyn waxmaster

Very strong investment for somone there. Worth plenty now.

Great work


----------



## ex-mooseman

Beautiful duo !


----------



## diesel x

Excellent work on a beautiful classic.


----------



## Bradley

john90 said:


> Lovely car and job.
> 
> Remember looking at one of these with my dad in a BMW dealership around 1990. It was silver and mint and they were asking £135k.


Now selling for £1.2million!


----------



## ted11

You are the man, wonderful work as always, I am looking forward to what you get upto in 2014. 
happy new year.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

That is car porn. A stunning job on a beautiful car


----------



## Neno330

Awesome car


----------



## nick.s

As someone who generally dislikes Ferraris, that sir is one stunning car with outstanding work put into it


----------



## norfolk_msd

Thank you for sharing this with us, what a gorgeous car and an amazing detail


----------



## cole_scirocco

This is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Eurogloss

Kostas , excellent work buddy !

Mario


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Lovely car and top top job! :thumb:


----------



## OCDcherry

beautiful


----------



## Al-bundy

Oelala... This is a fine peace of detailing!


----------



## Glen B

Wow, a thing a beauty :argie:


----------

